# Hey There



## Page Wanderer (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey all, just wanted to say hi. I'm a college grad looking to find a writing community to be a part of, and I think I've found it here. Anyway, hi!


----------



## Hawke (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello, Page. Welcome to the community.


----------



## JosephB (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome, Page.


----------



## Ungood (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to the Insanity that is outside college... maybe.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jan 28, 2009)

Oooh! Love the name...kinda romantic! Welcome to the site, 'Wanderer! Hope you enjoy what you find and find what you need! Don't be afraid to speak up!

much love;

venus


----------



## Nickie (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello to you, too, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Page Wanderer (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## C.Gholy (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## virginia (Feb 1, 2009)

Red_Venus said:


> Oooh! Love the name...kinda romantic!


 
Yep, Red Venus beat me to it, that's what I was going to say: I _love_ your username.

Anyway, welcome to the site Page Wanderer and I hope you will enjoy being here and settle. I, for one, don't feel at home anywhere else but, be warned, it _is_ addictive and takes huge will-power to stay away (in order to write) sometimes!

Virginia


----------



## exocoetidae (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome! Any relation to Web Wanderer? I hope WF provides what you need.


----------



## Page Wanderer (Feb 2, 2009)

exocoetidae said:


> Welcome! Any relation to Web Wanderer? I hope WF provides what you need.



No, sorry, I don't know who that is. I am looking forward to spending time here, though!


----------



## Shinn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Feb 15, 2009)

Page Wanderer said:


> Hey all, just wanted to say hi. I'm a college grad looking to find a writing community to be a part of, and I think I've found it here. Anyway, hi!


Welcome to the WF! You won't be disappointed with this writing community, one of the best, if not.


----------

